

LP/CP Programming Contest 2015 - callmekit
http://picat-lang.org/lp_cp_pc/

======
callmekit
[http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=LP%...](http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=LP%2FCP+Programming+Contest+2015&iso=20150902T1945&p1=2093&ah=2)

